

Polymorphism and WordPress: Abstract classes - calexander
http://carlalexander.ca/programming/polymorphism-wordpress-abstract-classes/

======
coreymaass
Good read. I just wrote a WordPress plugin skeleton, using static methods.
This takes it one step further. I see some refactoring in my future!

